# Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?



## Carphunter 76 (5. August 2005)

Hallo Kollegen.

Mein Arbeitskollege fährt nächste Woche nach Ösi zu seiner Tante an den Attersee ( richtig geschrieben ? ).

Auf jeden Fall will er diesmal nicht schwarz Angeln, sondern sich einen Schein kaufen. Wie läuft das denn bei euch ab ?
Brauch man da eine Fischerprüfung wie bei uns, oder muss man nur löhnen ?

Wenn jemand diesen See kennt und einem Frischling den einen oder anderen Tipp geben kann, schreibts bitte hier rein.

Danke im Voraus.

Schönen Gruß, Tilman.


----------



## fishmike (5. August 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

Hallo,

ich war letzte Woche am Attersee fischen. Die Jahreskarte kostet 5 Euro, ja richtig fünf Euro! Am Tag darfst du mit 2 Ruten, in der Nacht mit 3 Ruten fischen. Am Tag ist außerdem auch das Fischen vom Boot aus erlaubt, was ich dir nur empfehlen kann.

Vom Ufer aus ist es am Attersee eher schwer, weil rund um den See ziemlich alles verbaut ist und somit alles in privaten Händen.

Fangen wirst du hauptsächlich Seelauben (so um 20cm), Regenbogenforellen, vom Boot aus Hechte, in der Nacht jede Menge Aale und natürlich Barsche, Aitel, ab und zu eine Schleie oder Karpfen.
Wir haben beim Steg angefüttert und da haben wir Schleien gesehen, ohne Übertreibung mit mind. 60cm, richtige U-Boote!!!

mfg
MICHI


----------



## Mikesch (5. August 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

Schau mal da , sicher sehr interessant. |wavey:


----------



## rob (5. August 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

gastkarten bekommt ihr in ganz österreich mit eurem deutschen fischereischein ohne probleme!!
einfach am attersee bei einem wirten fragen wo ihr die karten bekommen könnt.
ist ein wunderschöner see!ich bin allerdings immer am mondsee bzw irrsee.die liegen in der nähe.
viel spass bei uns ösis#h
lg rob


----------



## Carphunter 76 (6. August 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

Danke schon mal für eure guten Informationen. Hört sich prima an. Vielleicht sollte ich mitfahren ?


----------



## rob (6. August 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

na ich glaub du müsstes noch ein stück weiter fahren und zu uns an die donau zum welsärgern kommen.denk das gefällt dir mehr als im attersee auf die sprotten:q:m


----------



## einAngler (7. August 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

@Carphunter 76

Ist es eigentlich sooo schwer "Österreich" zu schreiben?
wir "Österreicher" schreiben ja auch nicht dauernd "Piefkes"

ein Angler


----------



## rob (7. August 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

servus ein angler!
erst einmal recht herzlich willkommen im board.wünsch dir viel spass hier!
ich würde die aussage allerdings überhaupt nicht eng sehen.das wort ösi hat eigentlich eine eher herzliche bedeutung.ich habe viele freunde in deutschland und bin überhaupt nicht böse wenn ich da mal nett ösi genannt werde.sieh es als kosewort:q
pifke ist da schon viel härter und eher unhöflich gemeint.
also alles im lot!
lg rob


----------



## einAngler (7. August 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

@rob

Ich bin eher der Meinung, daß die meisten Deutschen "Ösis" nicht als nett gemeintes Kosewort, sondern eher als unterbemittelte Hinterwäldler sehn, zu denen man maximal mal auf Urlaub fahren kann um da den großen Makker heraushängen zu lassen.
Ist mir aber egal, ich schreib lieber "Deutsche" anstatt "Piefkes" und so würd ichs auch bei uns Österreichern sehen.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (17. August 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

Jo Rob, ich werd vielleicht mal nächstes Jahr runter kommen.
Ich hab außerdem nach Ösi geschrieben und nicht die Ösis oder so.
Rob hat das schon richtig verstanden.

Von mir aus könnt ihr mich gerne Piefke nennen. Mein alter Herr ist Berliner, der hat mich früher auch Piefke genannt.
Ist ein Ausdruck, den ich sehr nett finde.
Heisst für mich: Kleiner Junge.
Ist doch nichts schlimmes dabei !

Euer jung gebliebener Tilman


----------



## einAngler (17. August 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

@carphunter

fährst du auch nach ungi oder itai oder engi oder nori?
wennst österreich nicht schreiben kannst, dann bleib daheim in deui.


----------



## posengucker (17. August 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

@einAngler,

was ist denn mit Dir los???
Wie wärs, wenn Du mal einen konstruktiven Beitrag schreibst und nicht nur herumstänkerst??

Pogu


----------



## FraBau (17. August 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

@posengucker

dem "einAngler" ist anscheinend fad, das er immer rumstänkern muß#c 

er soll am besten das machen#q


----------



## posengucker (17. August 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

Hi FraBau,

willkommen an Board.

Stimmt, vielleicht sollte ein Angler öfters angeln gehen 

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (17. August 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

ja genau!aber ich schreib jetzt einfach dazu nichts mehr.scheint nicht viel sinn zu haben.


auch von mir ein recht herzliches willkommen an board frabau!!
viel spass mit uns!
lg rob


----------



## Tosk1 (8. September 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

Wenn alle dütschen Angler zuhause bleiben würden, dann könntet Ihr doch Konkurs anmelden, grins....:m|bla:


----------



## einAngler (9. September 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

Na wer sagts denn. Dein Spruch ist doch typisch für viele Deutsche. Aber ich kann dir eines versprechen Tosk1-----wir werden wenn ihr ausbleibt, sicher nicht so auf dem Boden sein wie ihr es derzeit seid. Irgendwas hab ich ja da vor kurzem in den Medien gehört, daß ihr jetzt schon bei uns als Gastarbeiter anheuert----oder?

mit allerliebsten Grüssen
einAngler

Ich möcht mal im Nachsatz bemerken, daß ich die meisten Deutschen ja absolut
in Ordnung finde. Sind halt solche wie Tosk1, die meine negative Meinung bestärken.


----------



## kurt1920 (13. August 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

#d Oje, deutscher Angler (ich) mit Frau (Sie) wollen im September Urlaub am Attersee machen. Eigentlich hatte ich die Absicht auch mal Angeln zu gehen. Meine Tochter arbeitet dazu noch von September bis Mai in Österreich ("Gastarbeiter" - weil Ösis zu viel Geld wollen?!).
An unserem Gewässern,  gesamt 35 ha - (ich=Vereinsvorsitzender) hatten wir schon Belgier, Russen, Holländer, Engländer, Deutsche und Österreicher. Die letzten Beiden ließen übrigens den meisten Müll liegen.
Na ja, mein Euro scheint dem einheimischen Wirt aber auch zu gefallen. 
Ein internationales Peti Heil! 
Gruß Kurt


----------



## sorgiew (14. August 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*

ts ts eigentlich schlimm was es da für nörgler und stänkerer gibt 



also glaub uns ihr deutschen - wir ÖSIS sind nicht alle so


----------



## fireline (14. August 2007)

*AW: Fischereischein in Österreich ? - Attersee !?*



sorgiew schrieb:


> ts ts eigentlich schlimm was es da für nörgler und stänkerer gibt




...und die gibts überall

mfg


----------

